# Sirius install problem



## VDubDoug2232 (Feb 11, 2008)

My uncle bought a 2006 Passat equipped with an XM receiver in the trunk (8E0 035 593E). He uses Sirius so I bought a Sirius receiver (8E0 035 593H). The XM module had two ports for antenna connections (I assume, looks like FAKRA connectors, one brown one green) but the Sirius module only has one. I was told by the dealer that the "H" module is for newer models and that I need a "D" or an "F". Then I read on a forum that it can work with a splitter. I also read that a jumper wire needs to be moved behind the glove box for the radio to recognize the receiver. Now I don't know what to do. Should i waste more of my time trying to figure this out? Or am I chasing my tail? Hopefully someone can help.


----------

